# Uber map question



## CoffeeMan311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just started driving for uber and on the map sometimes there is pentagon symbol with different numbers on it. These symbols dont seem permanent and arent related the streets or expressways.

I asked uber support and they literally said they dont know.

Any idea?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CoffeeMan311 said:


> I just started driving for uber and on the map sometimes there is pentagon symbol with different numbers on it. These symbols dont seem permanent and arent related the streets or expressways.
> 
> I asked uber support and they literally said they dont know.
> 
> Any idea?


Screen shot?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Must be boost zone.


----------



## CoffeeMan311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Screenshot


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That’s the name of the road.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Sort of like when a 19 shows up instead of Lakewood or Rosemead here. No one uses the number but it's still the route number.


----------



## CoffeeMan311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dang, yeah thats route numbers. Never knew them for those roads.
Thanks for helping a newbie!


----------

